# Any Good Theme Parks for Seniors?



## Allin (Mar 20, 2012)

As a kid, I always loved going to theme parks with my friends and family, but most of the theme parks I know of don't really cater to old fellows like myself very much. Does anyone know of any great theme parks for senior citizens off-hand? I'd love to bring some of those childhood memories back to life. Thanks!


----------



## adrian (Mar 21, 2012)

Disneyland (Florida being the best) is great because it isn't stressful and it is just nice to walk around it. There is also a range of rides and it brings back dreams!


----------



## deemac80 (Mar 28, 2012)

The wild animal safaries are nice, you get to stay in the comfort of your car while seeing wild animals. If this is not your thing, then you can try going on boat tours or bus tours. Its not a theme park but you get to take in the beauty of your surrounding without getting tired feet. :encouragement: Disney Land and Universal Studios may be a good idea as well as they offer senior discounts and have many different things to do.


----------



## Tom (Jun 20, 2012)

I've heard Cedar Point, Ohio is very nice. There are a lot of things you can do there. I'm sure there is something for all age groups.


----------



## Cristine (Jun 20, 2012)

Enchanted Kingdom in the Philippines. I also heard that they might build a new Disneyland in that country. What matters is that the seniors are with their grand-kids.


----------



## Trevor (Jun 20, 2012)

I think universal studios is pretty good for older people. Non of the rides are too rough on you.


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm an avid amusement park visitor and my experience has been that almost all parks have plenty of high activity stuff to fill most of one day and enough low activity stuff to fill a day. Most have several shows and exhibits to sit at or walk through casually. I for one still like the roller coasters but if they aren't your thing, you can't go wrong with any Disney park or any movie-based park.

If you're able, go during times when kids are in school and the weather is not so hot. Late October through November is a terrific times to visit Florida parks. No heat stroke! No lines! Less traffic!

March through May also offers comfortable outdoor weather but attendance at the parks goes up during spring break.

Enjoy!


----------

